# Joist hanger size



## e hilton (Dec 4, 2019)

IBC 2015.   Where can i find the requirements for joist hanger sizes?   For example ... for a 2x10 joist, are you required to use a 2x10 hanger?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2019)

Here is a calculator from Simpson.  If you change the joist size, you will see the different size hangar specified.

https://www2.strongtie.com/webapps/JoistHangerSelector/?source=softwarenav


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2019)

You will a different hangar number and hangar height as you graduate from 2x4 to 2x6 to 2x8, etc. etc. until you get to 2x10 and 2x12 where some of the hangars are the same size and some are larger but most are larger (taller).  It essentially seems as though the wider the joists, the taller the hangars.


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

Load capacity is most of what matters, but there are some notes in there about lateral restraint vs. hanger height vs. joist height....


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 5, 2019)

the correct fasteners are the key to the joist hanger capacity


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

You mean deck screws?


----------



## e hilton (Dec 5, 2019)

Deck screws?   We always use sheetrock screws.   

Seriously ... i was aware of the simpson design info, I was asking if there is a code section that applies.  Or is this a case where code says to follow manufacturers requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2019)

There are all kinds of information in the Research Reports
https://www.icc-es.org/wp-content/uploads/report-directory/ESR-3096.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Dec 5, 2019)

Many Simpson Strong-Tie connectors have been designed and tested for use with specific types and sizes of fasteners. The specified quantity, type and size of fastener must be installed in the correct holes on the connector to achieve published loads. Other factors such as fastener material and finish are also important. Incorrect fastener selection or installation can compromise connector performance and could lead to failure.
https://www.strongtie.com/products/...tors/technical-notes/fastener-types-and-sizes


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

R502.6 Bearing. The ends of each joist, beam or girder shall
have not less than 11/2 inches (38 mm) of bearing on wood or
metal and not less than 3 inches (76 mm) on masonry or concrete
except where supported on a 1-inch by 4-inch (25 mm
by 102 mm) ribbon strip and nailed to the adjacent stud or by
the use of approved joist hangers.

Whatever you want to approve....ICC ES or manufacturers engineering/ instructions.....Or nothing...


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 5, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Deck screws? We always use sheetrock screws.



You have no idea how many times i write that correction.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 6, 2019)

What! no nails allowed?


----------



## Sifu (Dec 6, 2019)

Simpson will tell you the depth needs to be 60% of the member assuming the correct fasteners and capacity is met...*while under construction* to prevent rotation.  After another approved method is provided to prevent rotation this wouldn't apply.  So if an lus24 will carry the load on a 2x10, it may work if bracing is provided.  See note L in the link.

https://www.strongtie.com/products/...technical-notes/instructions-for-the-designer


----------

